# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  De Care Aware cards nu ook voor kinderen met bijnier insufficiëntie!

## careaware

*De Care Aware cards zijn er nu ook voor kinderen met bijnier insufficiëntie!*

Care Aware cards zijn vrolijk vormgegeven, stoere voorlichtingskaarten voor chronisch zieke kinderen. 

Samen met *patiëntenorganisatie NVACP en het UMC St. Radboud* is gewerkt aan de kaart voor kinderen van 0-18 jaar met Bijnierschors insufficiëntie.
Ruim 600 kinderen met Glutenintolerantie bestelden eerder dit jaar al hun eigen kaartjes. 

Care Aware is een initiatief van Marjolijn Benneker  eigenaar van projectbureau Vrolijke Zaken en moeder van Eefje (8) met glutenintolerantie. Het doel: Zorg en kind dichter bij elkaar. Chronisch ziek zijn is een gegeven. Hoe verdrietig soms, ik probeer juist ook de andere kant te benadrukken. Wat kan er naast de essentiële zorg makkelijker, leuker en verrassender voor het kind?. Aldus Marjolijn. 

De cards helpen kinderen en ouders om hun omgeving (school, vriendjes, opvang) op snelle, vriendelijke en effectieve wijze te laten weten hoe je het beste kunt helpen. Handig in een tijd waarin kinderen al van jongs af aan veel van huis zijn!

Vanaf 28 maart staat de bestelmodule nu ook open voor kinderen die het risico lopen een Addison-crisis te krijgen. 

De jeugdige leden van NVACP krijgen de eerste set van 20 cards helemaal *gratis*! Dit is mogelijk gemaakt door de royale subsidie die NVACP van Novartis heeft gekregen om dit project te steunen. Niet leden kunnen de kaarten natuurlijk ook bestellen. 

De Care Aware cards zijn zowel in het nederlands als in het engels te bestellen op www.careaware.nl. De tekst op de kaart is bepaald door NVACP en het UMC St. Radboud. Ouders vullen deze informatie aan met persoonsgegevens en een leuke foto van het kind. Een set van 20 kaarten wordt vervolgens opgestuurd. 


Als je meer over dit project te weten wilt komen, kun je altijd een kijkje nemen op www.careaware.nl 


Aniek Bekke
www.careaware.nl 
www.facebook.com/careawarekids
www.twitter.com/careawarekids

Care Aware is een initiatief van projectbureau Vrolijke Zaken
www.vrolijkezaken.nl

----------

